

Kippt Pro - matteodepalo
https://kippt.com/pro/

======
revx
This majorly fails the two-second test (both submitted links do). I spent
about ten seconds on each site, couldn't figure out what the heck Kippt was,
and left. I still have no idea what the service offered is.

------
420365247
I like Kippt. I remember the price being $25 for the year though. Wish I would
have went Pro then...

------
jaigouk
I've been using kippt for a long time. I use it everyday. It's an awesome
product.

